# Totally overrun with wax moths



## Merlinspop (Nov 4, 2010)

I've been away for a few weeks and when I returned late last week I noticed that there seemed to be far fewer bees at my hive than when I left. I assumed they threw off a swarm or two. 

I just opened it up to find that the hive is totally overrun with what I believe to be wax moth larvae. Not just hundreds, but easily thousands of them. There are hundreds of dead bees down there with them. I didn't pull every bar, but the ones I did pull were dark brown and wafer thin at the bottom with more larvae in many cells. Several combs have collapsed.

I'm pretty positive the colony is a goner, but what do I do now? Should I go through and collect any unmolested comb with honey and freeze it a week to get something out of it? Or leave it to the few hundred bees still there? Should sweep up as many of the larvae/dead bees as I can (will a shop vac work or will that just get trashed?). Then what?

I'm at a loss here for what best to do. Most of all, I feel terrible for my bees. 

Thanks - Bruce


----------



## Gardenside Beehives (Jun 8, 2011)

Sounds like it could be SHB larvae. Check this link out. There is a picture of a side-by-side comparison, 3rd down on the right. I hope this helps.

http://www.ent.uga.edu/bees/disorders/small-hive-beetle.html


----------



## Merlinspop (Nov 4, 2010)

Yeah, they do look more like SHB. Either way, this colony seems devastated.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

What is the condition of ther comb? If you have wax moth there will be webbing all thru the combs and between them too. You'll have to get rid of the comb and clean the hive out, getting rid of as many wax worms as possible.

But, it seems you may have SHB. Still have to do something to clean the mess out of the hive.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

If you have larvae crawling around the comb, then they have "Slimed" the comb and the bees will not come near it. Freeze the comb below 20F for 48 hours and afterward set the comb in front of a powerful fan for another 48 hours and you have a good chance of being able to reuse the comb. It least that has worked here.


----------



## Gardenside Beehives (Jun 8, 2011)

You might want to consider your hive placement. Direct sun seems to keep SHB count low for me... Just a thoguht.


----------



## Merlinspop (Nov 4, 2010)

The hive is in full sun. I guess it threw off too many swarms to keep from getting overwhelmed. There was no trace of anything amiss 3 weeks ago. But as totally swamped with them as it is, am I correct that it's a goner, or can I do anything now to help the surviving bees to fight back? No idea if they have a queen.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Compact the hive down as much as possible, really crowd it so they can defend themselves.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

If you are seeing larvae crawling up the comb in large numbers, the hive is a goner.


----------



## Merlinspop (Nov 4, 2010)

hpm08161947 said:


> If you are seeing larvae crawling up the comb in large numbers, the hive is a goner.


Yeah, they are *everywhere*. It's shocking how many there are.


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

Maybe just maybe 
act fast and shake all bees into a new hive put the hive in the same place that the infested one is 
take the infested one across the yard maybe they will recoup 
I think you lost them but it may work


----------

